# Είναι αντισυναδελφική η επισήμανση γλωσσικών και μεταφραστικών λαθών;



## larvatus_prodeo (Mar 24, 2009)

Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ πόσο αντιδεοντολογικά και αντισυναδελφικά είναι όλα αυτά τα σχόλια; Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ πόσο ελιτίστικα ακούγονται; Έχετε σκεφτεί ποτέ πώς θα μας φαινόταν αν κάτι αντίστοιχο γινότανε σε άλλα επαγγέλματα; Αν υπήρχε μια ιστοσελίδα που ο ένας μηχανικός θα έκανε πλάκα με τον άλλον, όπου ο ένας γιατρός θα γελοιοποιούσε τους άλλους λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι άξιοι να ασκούν το επάγγελμά τους κλπ; Προσωπικά έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω όλες αυτές τις ειρωνείες, από παντογνώστες υποθέτω, που δεν έκαναν ποτέ λάθη και που σπάνε πλάκα με τα λάθη των υπολοίπων. Είμαι όμως βέβαιος ότι έχουν κάνει ουκ ολίγες "γκάφες", με τη διαφορά όμως ότι αυτούς τους αντιμετώπισαν με διακριτικότητα και κατανόηση και όχι με ειρωνείες. Και τέλος πάντων, καλό θα είναι όσοι επιδίδονται στο συγκεκριμένο σπορ να έχουν υπόψη τους ότι αναφέρονται σε εργαζόμενους, που δουλεύουν κάτω από τις γνωστές σε όλους μας συνθήκες και όχι με τις συνθήκες που θα ήθελαν ή ενδεχομένως με τις συνθήκες που δουλεύουν αυτοί που έχουν την πολυτέλεια να μεταφράζουν αψεγάδιαστα 20 σελίδες τον χρόνο και να σπάνε πλάκα με εκείνους που μεταφράζουν 20 και 30 σελίδες την ημέρα. Διότι όπως λάθη δεν κάνει μόνο όποιος δεν κάνει τίποτα, ομοίως μεταφραστικές γκάφες (ή άλλες συναφείς με τη γλώσσα) δεν κάνει μόνον όποιος δεν μεταφράζει τίποτα. Ας το έχουμε υπόψη μας αυτό. Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι δεν θίχτηκα προσωπικά. Απλώς κουράστηκα να διαβάζω όλες αυτές τις ειρωνείες μιας παρέας που κατά τα άλλα δηλώνει ότι θέλει να συνδικαλιστεί. Αναρωτιέμαι με ποιον τρόπο και εναντίον ποιου. Εναντίον των "κακών" συναδέλφων της;


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Αγαπητέ larvatus καλώς ήρθες. 
Το θέμα που βάζεις είναι σοβαρό και το έχουμε σκεφτεί όλοι μας, ακόμα κι ένας, όπως εγώ, που κάνει κομπολόι με μεταφραστικά μαργαριτάρια.

Τρία πράγματα που ίσως δεν έχεις σκεφτεί:
* Η επισήμανση των λαθών έχει σαφώς εκπαιδευτικό χαρακτήρα -κι έπειτα, σ' αυτήν εδώ την ενότητα τουλάχιστον, η κριτική γίνεται στα λάθη και όχι στους ανθρωπους που τα έκαναν.
* Σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου επισημαίνονται λάθη, τα έχουν κάνει μη μεταφραστές κι αν η εφημερίδα είχε πάρει μεταφραστή δεν θα τα είχε κάνει
* Ο γιατρός έχει γίνει γιατρός επειδή η πολιτεία του έδωσε μια άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος. Στο δικό μας το επάγγελμα, που είναι εντελώς ανοιχτό, η επισήμανση των μεταφραστικών ατοπημάτων προστατεύει τους ευσυνείδητους και καλούς συναδέλφους.

Κι επειδή το θέμα έχει ψωμί, προτείνω να μετακινηθεί σε ιδιαίτερο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Καλώς ήρθες, larvatus_prodeo (στην περίπτωσή σου, μάλλον «λάβρος»). Να πω κι εγώ πώς αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που συμβαίνει.

Θα απέφευγα τις συγκρίσεις με άλλα επαγγέλματα: η νοοτροπία της κλίκας, π.χ. στους αστυνομικούς αλλά όχι μόνο, έχει κουκουλώσει αρκετά εγκλήματα. Αν ο συνδικαλισμός σημαίνει ότι, από συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη, θα πάψουμε να μιλάμε για τα στραβά της δουλειάς μας (εδώ διάβαζε «της δουλειάς των άλλων»), πότε για την πλάκα και πότε γιατί έχουν γίνει σοβαρά ολισθήματα, ίσως θα πρέπει να επαναπροσδιορίσουμε τον συνδικαλισμό ή την επιθυμία μας να συνδικαλιστούμε.

Η λαθοθηρία στο χώρο της γλώσσας και της μετάφρασης είναι παλιά και τιμημένη ενασχόληση στην οποία επιδίδονται οι πάντες, όχι μόνο οι καθ’ ύλην αρμόδιοι και οι αριστογείτονές τους. Φιλολογικά περιοδικά, εφημερίδες, περιοδικά, φόρουμ, ιστολόγια — όλα σχεδόν θα αφιερώσουν κάποια στήλη, κάποιο σχόλιο σε παρόμοιες γκάφες. Κυκλοφορούν βιβλία ολόκληρα με μαργαριτάρια. Να μείνουμε έξω από το χορό για να μη θίξουμε ευαισθησίες;

Για το θέμα των συνθηκών: Συχνά (και εδώ μέσα θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν αρκετά σχόλια αυτού του είδους) έχουμε εξηγήσει πώς οι συνθήκες της δουλειάς σπάνια επιτρέπουν να δώσουμε τον καλύτερό μας εαυτό. Για τους υποτιτλιστές ιδιαίτερα, που πιο συχνά από άλλους βρίσκονται στην μπούκα του κανονιού, έχουμε ταυτόχρονα βάλει και όλα τα δίκια τους στον άλλο δίσκο της πλάστιγγας. Αν θέλουμε να διεκδικήσουμε καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας για τους μεταφραστές, δεν είναι κακό να δείξουμε ότι οι συνθήκες της εργασίας τους δεν είναι οι καλύτερες για το αποτέλεσμα της δουλειάς τους. Αν ήδη ήταν αλάνθαστοι οι μεταφραστές, γιατί να τους αμείψει καλύτερα ο εργοδότης τους; Γιατί να τους πιέσει λιγότερο; Γιατί να τους αφήσει χρόνο για έρευνα, διάβασμα και βελτίωση της τέχνης τους;

Από την άλλη, υπάρχει και η αγανάκτηση. Γιατί το επάγγελμα έχει και αλεξιπτωτιστές και τεμπέληδες και ασυνείδητους. Από τη φύση του επιτρέπει στον καθένα να αυτοαποκαλείται μεταφραστής και να δουλεύει ως/σαν μεταφραστής. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα έλεγαν για συναδέλφους τους οι μηχανικοί ή οι γιατροί αν γκρεμιζόταν κάθε τόσο μια πολυκατοικία ή θρηνούσαμε συνέχεια νεκρούς σε χειρουργεία. Όχι μόνο γιατί δεν «σπούδασε» ο συνάδελφος αρκετά, αλλά γιατί δεν του πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι εδώ θέλει νυστέρι, όχι πριόνι. Γιατί βαρέθηκε να πάρει το ιστορικό του ασθενούς. Λες ότι τις μεταφραστικές γκάφες τις αποφεύγει μόνον όποιος δεν μεταφράζει τίποτα. Αλλά και την αγανάκτηση την αποφεύγει μόνον όποιος δεν διαβάζει και δεν διορθώνει. Και μη μου πεις ότι εσύ δεν έχεις αγανακτήσει με προχειροδουλειές άλλων.

Όπως ενδεχομένως και με δικές σου «προχειροδουλειές». Γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω θυμώσει με δικές μου. Και έχω παραδεχτεί δημόσια ότι δουλεύω «ελαστικά» — δηλαδή ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες. Ίσως όχι με χοντρά λάθη, αλλά σίγουρα όχι με ό,τι καλύτερο θα μπορούσα να δώσω ή θα άξιζε η δουλειά. Μπορεί να μην πέφτουν τα κτίρια, αλλά η αρχιτεκτονική και η αισθητική παίζουν από κτίριο σε κτίριο.

Αλάνθαστοι δεν θεωρούμε ότι είμαστε. Όσο συσσωρεύουμε πείρα (και δικά μας λάθη), τόσο πιο αυστηροί γινόμαστε με τον εαυτό μας και τόσο πιο επιεικείς απέναντι στα λάθη των νεότερων. Γιατί μπορεί να φαίνεται εύκολη η δουλειά αυτή, τόσο που όλοι να πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να την κάνουν, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κρύβει πολλές παγίδες. Οπότε κάποια από τα λάθη που επισημαίνουμε εδώ είναι τα αναμενόμενα, τα «δικαιολογημένα» ίσως. Άλλα είναι εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα και καλώς στιγματίζονται.

Ναι, μερικές φορές δεν γίνεται η επισήμανση με τον καλύτερο τρόπο: περισσεύουν οι ειρωνείες και η αγανάκτηση. Και ναι, ίσως χαριζόμαστε σε φίλους και γνωστούς. (Να και η νοοτροπία της κλίκας.)

Διάβασες πολλές τέτοιες επισημάνσεις μαζί και βαρυστομάχιασες. Κάνει όμως κακό ένα νήμα σαν κι αυτό (σε μικρές δόσεις); Μπορεί να έρθει να το διαβάσει κάποιος καλός μεταφραστής που του γίνεται κριτική και να πληγωθεί — ταυτόχρονα, θα παρηγορηθεί που δεν είναι μόνος. Ένας κακός μεταφραστής μπορεί να φιλοτιμηθεί και να κάνει πιο προσεκτικά την επόμενη δουλειά του. Και οι υπόλοιποι να μάθουμε κάτι από όλα αυτά. Θα ήταν καλύτερο για το σινάφι να τα σπρώχναμε κάτω από το χαλί; Θα ήταν καλύτερο αν εσύ δεν έγραφες εδώ αυτό που σε ενόχλησε και το κατάπινες;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Με πρόλαβαν βέβαια ο Nickel και ο Sarant, και τα απάντησαν σχεδόν όλα. Θα δώσω, όμως, κι εγώ μια απάντηση:



> ...ενδεχομένως με τις συνθήκες που δουλεύουν αυτοί που έχουν την πολυτέλεια να μεταφράζουν αψεγάδιαστα 20 σελίδες τον χρόνο...


Δεν γνωρίζω ούτε έναν (1) εδώ μέσα που να δουλεύει με αυτές τις συνθήκες που περιγράφετε. Όλοι μας δουλεύουμε με τις γνωστές συνθήκες που δουλεύουν οι μεταφραστές. Ειδικά οι υποτιτλιστές έχουμε διαρκώς τη δαμόκλειο σπάθη του 24ώρου ή 48ώρου πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μας. Τόσο μας επιτρέπουν οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού και τα κανάλια να ασχοληθούμε με κάθε ταινία, τόσο μας υπαγορεύει και η χαμηλή αμοιβή: αν καθίσουμε περισσότερο από 2 μέρες να ψειρίζουμε τους υποτίτλους μιας ταινίας, καλύτερα να πάμε να σφουγγαρίζουμε σκάλες, πιο πολλά θα βγάζουμε.



> Αν υπήρχε μια ιστοσελίδα που ο ένας μηχανικός θα έκανε πλάκα με τον άλλον, όπου ο ένας γιατρός θα γελοιοποιούσε τους άλλους λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι άξιοι να ασκούν το επάγγελμά τους κλπ;


Αν υπήρχαν ερασιτέχνες γιατροί και μηχανικοί, που θα ασκούσαν αυτό το επάγγελμα επειδή αυτό δήλωσαν ότι τους αρέσει να κάνουν, φανταστείτε εσείς ποια θα ήταν η αντιμετώπιση. Δεν θα ήταν απλώς θέμα (ανώδυνης στην ουσία) πλάκας και επισήμανσης λαθών, αλλά θα έπρεπε να πέφτουν βροχή οι αγωγές και να κλείνουν φυλακή κάθε μέρα και κάποιον. 



> Απλώς κουράστηκα να διαβάζω όλες αυτές τις ειρωνείες μιας παρέας που κατά τα άλλα δηλώνει ότι θέλει να συνδικαλιστεί. Αναρωτιέμαι με ποιον τρόπο και εναντίον ποιου. Εναντίον των "κακών" συναδέλφων της;


Όποτε μαθαίνω από τις εφημερίδες ότι πραγματικά εγκλήματα επαγγελματιών διαφόρων κλάδων, όπως υπεξαιρέσεις και εκβιασμοί, με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο είναι αόρατα για τα μάτια του συνδικαλιστικού τους οργάνου, ομολογώ ότι έχω ακατανίκητη επιθυμία να αδειάσω το περιεχόμενο του στομαχιού μου. Αν είναι τέτοιος ο ρόλος του συνδικαλισμού, να μου λείπει. Αν ο ρόλος του "καλού" συνάδελφου είναι να θεωρεί ότι καλώς πράττει ό,τι πράττει ο κάθε άλλος συνάδελφός του, τότε δεν έχω συνδικαλιστική συνείδηση. Ούτε απαιτώ να έχει κανένας άλλος τέτοια συνδικαλιστική συνείδηση απέναντί μου. Και να τονίσω και πάλι κάτι που τόνισαν και οι προηγούμενοι: Γενικά δεν θίγουμε κανέναν συνάδελφο προσωπικά. Συνήθως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να συμπεράνει κανένας το όνομα του ατόμου που έκανε μια κακή και πρόχειρη δουλειά. Εκτός αν μιλάμε για κάποια μετάφραση βιβλίου που διεκδικεί τον τίτλο της "χειρότερης μετάφρασης όλων των εποχών", οπότε, δεν ξέρω τι νόημα θα είχε να το έχει όλος ο κόσμος τούμπανο, οι εφημερίδες να αφιερώνουν στήλες κριτικής σε κάποια τερατώδη μετάφραση, κι εμείς οι μεταφραστές να σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα και να λέμε "Δεν ξέρω για ποιο πράγμα μιλάτε, εγώ δεν θίγω τη δουλειά συναδέλφων". 



> Είμαι όμως βέβαιος ότι έχουν κάνει ουκ ολίγες "γκάφες", με τη διαφορά όμως ότι αυτούς τους αντιμετώπισαν με διακριτικότητα και κατανόηση και όχι με ειρωνείες.


Γκάφες έχουμε κάνει όλοι μας και κάνουμε καθημερινά. Κανένας δεν μας αντιμετωπίζει με διακριτικότητα. Από πού προέκυψε ότι εμείς είμαστε στο απυρόβλητο; Μου έχει τύχει ακόμα και να κριτικάρουν σε δική μου δουλειά ανύπαρκτη γκάφα, που ήταν γκάφα του δημοσιογράφου που έγραφε το απόσπασμα. Κανένας δεν αντιμετωπίζεται με διακριτικότητα και κατανόηση όταν κάνει λάθη στη δουλειά του. Τα δε λεγόμενα "μαργαριτάρια" είναι προσφιλές θέμα όλων όσων ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα, ουκ ολίγα βιβλία έχουν κυκλοφορήσει με μαργαριτάρια μαθητών και φοιτητών. Όταν δε το μαργαριτάρι "πέσει" από τα χείλη καλλιτεχνών, δημοσιογράφων και πολιτικών, παραμένει στη δημοσιότητα επαναλαμβανόμενο αενάως.

Τέλος να αναφέρω κάτι που γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι, μια και δραστηριοποιούμαι στο χώρο του υποτιτλισμού:
Υπάρχει μεγάλη εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού που έχει αναλάβει απ' ό,τι ξέρω τους υποτίτλους σε ένα από τα μεγάλα κανάλια. Λόγω του ότι πληρώνει τις χαμηλότερες αμοιβές που υπάρχουν στην πιάτσα, ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΝ από τους υποψήφιους συνεργάτες της. Ούτε πτυχίο, ούτε εμπειρία, ούτε δοκιμαστικό, ούτε τίποτα. Όποιος πάρει τηλέφωνο και πει "θέλω να γίνω υποτιτλιστής", του λένε "περάστε". Γιατί είναι λοιπόν κακό να διδαχθεί ο οποιοσδήποτε επίδοξος υποτιτλιστής ότι καλύτερα να οπλιστεί με προσόντα πριν κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, αφού η ανεπάρκεια είναι ορατή σε όλους και σχολιάζεται από εφημερίδες, περιοδικά και ιστοσελίδες;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον/την larvatus_prodeo (όπως άλλωστε γνωρίζετε γιατί το έχω ξαναπει σε αυτό το φόρουμ) . Μεταφραστικά λάθη επισημαίνω όταν γίνονται από ονόματα που δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνουν τέτοια λάθη (που έχουν δηλ. ένα όνομα στην αγορά) ή όταν έχω αγανακτήσει να πετυχαίνω το ίδιο λάθος συνέχεια. Ή όταν πρόκειται για χοντρά πράγματα. Λάθη που οφείλονται σε προφανή προχειρότητα προτιμώ να μην ασχολούμαι μαζί τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι ο sarant, ο nickel και η Αλεξάνδρα κάλυψαν όλα όσα είχα στο μυαλό μου χθες το βράδυ στις 2 που διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα και μάλιστα πολύ πιο όμορφα από ό,τι θα τα έλεγα αν είχα απαντήσει με την κούραση που είχα εκείνη την ώρα - βλέπετε, αγαπητέ/ή larvatus_prodeo, ο μεταφραστής που μεταφράζει 20 σελίδες το χρόνο για να περνά η ώρα του για μένα είναι μάλλον αστικός μύθος.

Τις καλημέρες μου σε όλους.


----------



## YiannisMark (Mar 24, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον πώςτονλένε όσον αφορά την ειρωνεία. Όχι μόνο δεν χρειάζεται, αλλά είναι και απαράδεκτη. Όμως, άλλο η ειρωνεία και άλλο το να κάνει κανείς πλάκα που δεν στρέφεται εναντίον κάποιου προσωπικά. Άλλη ιστορία αυτή.
Ένα ακόμα σχόλιο: Αν μιλάγαμε για γκάφες από γιατρούς ή μηχανικούς, που με βάζουν στο τραπέζι και με ανοίγουν ή χτίζουν την καινούργια μεζονέτα στην οποία θα στεγάσω την κεφάλα μου, τότε και πάλι δεν χρειάζεται η ειρωνεία. Χρειάζεται αρχικά δημόσιος λιθοβολισμός, έπειτα αργό γδάρσιμο που θα ακολουθηθεί από εξαγωγή οφθαλμών και, τέλος, κατούρημα στις -κενές περιεχομένου πια- οφθαλμικές κόγχες τους.

Υ.Γ. Μην κάνεις ανώνυμους αφορισμούς, εκτίθεσαι. Θα φερόσουν έτσι σε ένα σπίτι όπου θα ήσουν καλεσμένος; Επιτέλους, μεγάλο παιδί είσαι πια.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω και κάτι άλλο:

Στην ουσία, επισημαίνοντας τα λάθη βγάζουμε τα δικά μας άπλυτα στη φόρα, δεν είναι ξένες σε κανέναν από εμάς οι γκάφες και τα λάθη. Τις δικές μου γκάφες τις διδάσκω και στο σεμινάριο υποτιτλισμού για να μαθαίνουν οι μαθητές μου ότι οι γκάφες συμβαίνουν σε όλους μας, αλλά ότι στόχος μας είναι να βελτιωνόμαστε και να τις μειώνουμε. 

Σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, και έξω από αυτό, βοηθάμε ανεπιφύλακτα και με απόλυτη ανιδιοτέλεια τον κάθε συνάδελφο σε όποιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει στη μετάφρασή του, κι αυτός θα μας βοηθήσει σε αντίστοιχη ανάγκη μας, αλλά συγχρόνως στηλιτεύουμε την τσαπατσουλιά και την προχειρότητα οποιουδήποτε ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι επαγγελματίας, και τις πρακτικές κάποιων εργοδοτών που αντιμετωπίζουν τους μεταφραστές σαν υποζύγια, πιο αναλώσιμους και από το χαρτί του φωτοτυπικού.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 24, 2009)

larvatus_prodeo,

Λες ότι σπάμε πλάκα "με εκείνους που μεταφράζουν 20 και 30 σελίδες την ημέρα". Πολλοί από εμάς μεταφράζουμε κατά καιρούς τέτοιους όγκους κειμένων, είτε λόγω οικονομικής ανάγκης, είτε λόγω απλής φιλαργυρίας. Και κάνουμε λάθη λόγω της κούρασης και της αφηρημάδας που αναπόφευκτα έρχονται μετά από ένα Χ όγκο δουλειάς. Τα λάθη, όμως, αυτού του είδους είναι απλά τυπογραφικά ή μια λέξη που λείπει ή είναι σε λάθος γένος και άλλα παρόμοια. Τέτοια λάθη δεν έχουν αξία σε αυτό το νήμα, αφού δεν είναι ούτε διασκεδαστικά, ούτε εκπαιδευτικά και εν πάση περιπτώσει τα κάνουμε όλοι· μόνο η συχνότητα διαφέρει.

Τα λάθη που κατά τη γνώμη μου έχουν αξία σε αυτό το νήμα είναι αυτά που δείχνουν ότι η μεταφράστρια έχει σαφή κενά στην κατανόηση της μιας γλώσσας ή στη χρήση της άλλης ή στο αντικείμενο το οποίο ανέλαβε να μεταφράσει (λόγω οικονομικής ανάγκης ή απλής φιλαργυρίας) και επομένως ότι δεν κάνει για μεταφράστρια (τουλάχιστον) στο συγκεκριμένο γλωσσικό συνδυασμό ή αντικείμενο. Σε αυτές τι περιπτώσεις, πιστεύω ότι αντιδεοντολογική είναι η δράση της μεταφράστριας, και όχι η επισήμανση του λάθους της, όταν μάλιστα η μεταφράστρια δεν ονομάζεται. Πλέον προσπαθώ να μην αναφέρω καν τις πηγές των λαθών, ώστε να μη θεωρείται ότι γίνεται προσωπική επίθεση. Άλλωστε, δεν είναι τέτοιος ο σκοπός του νήματος.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 11, 2010)

Μήπως η συνάδελφος Μαριλένα Φραγκιάδη είναι μέλος της Lexilogia; 
Αν είναι, θα την παρακαλούσα να μου εξηγήσει μερικά πραγματάκια από το άρθρο Μαλώστε την Ελλάδα, αλλά σεβαστείτε την.
Μεταξύ άλλων:
- Το 1931-32, η Ελλάδα έκανε κάτι καλό ή ξηγήθηκε σκάρτα τελικά;
- Ποιoν πληρώνουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι;
- Τι είναι το «δανεικό δίχτυ ευημερίας»;
- Η φράση «Το άγγιγμα αυτού που οι Έλληνες ονομάζουν "ξένος δάκτυλος" έγινε αισθητό μέχρι και τη δικτατορία του 1967» σημαίνει όντως αυτό που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό με την πρώτη; 

Συναδελφικά
Tapioco


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2010)

Και οι δύο μεταφράσεις του άρθρου του Μαζάουερ (χτες αναφέρθηκε η μετάφραση με τη «σκληρή αγάπη») έχουν αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφραστικές προσεγγίσεις. Έφτιαξα και επισυνάπτω αρχείο του Word που μπορείτε να ανοίξετε με το χρηστώνυμό μου και στο οποίο έχω πλάι πλάι το αγγλικό του Μαζάουερ με τις μεταφράσεις που έχουμε αναφέρει εδώ. Πολλά θα άξιζαν να σχολιαστούν. Θα επισημάνω ένα ακόμα: «a stop-go debt cycle that has seen Greek governments flee cap in hand to Europe for emergency aid». «...που θέλει τις ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις να τρέχουν με το κύπελλο στο χέρι στην Ευρώπη για έκτακτη βοήθεια...» Είναι δύσκολο να σκεφτείς πιο ταιριαστό μπέρδεμα του _cap_ με το _cup_.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 12, 2010)

Μάλλον θα εννοεί ότι, μετά τα νησιά και τον Παρθενώνα, πρέπει να πουλήσουμε και το Κύπελλο του 2004.


εντάξ ...σόρι για την κρυάς


----------

